# need help to identifying scroll saw needs a new bellows



## a12houndog

need help to identifying scroll saw needs a new bellows got this at aauction


----------



## hairy

Lots of folks use an aquarium air pump to blow the dust away at the blade. They're cheap, work better than bellows.


----------



## Loren

Looks like a Central Machinery.


----------



## Loren

maybe this: http://shelley.classifiedsksl.com/83274/garden-house/grizzly-g1060-22-scroll-saw_106034.html


----------



## jerryminer

Looks like a Grizzly G0537 or clone-looks like the bellows are a discontinued part. you may need to improvise


----------



## a12houndog

ok thanks just pick it up for 20 bucks I will hook up a fish tank pump to it


----------



## MrUnix

I think Loren nailed it… a Grizzly G1060. Finding a replacement bellows is going to be difficult. If it can't be repaired using some rubber cement, then the aquarium air pump is a good alternative.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## CharleyL

PS Wood Machines sells a saw much like that http://www.pswood.com/21-scroll-saw-includes-stand-quick-change-2-dz-blades-more/ Maybe one of their bellows assemblies would fit.

Charley


----------

